# My First Attempt at Making an Enclosure.



## white_tiger (Apr 30, 2011)

Well so far I think my first attempt at building a new enclosure is going great, I just need to have glass sliding doors made up, fine tune the electrics and decorate, then I should be close to finished. As you can see the tenant already wants in.


----------



## Aussie-Python-97 (Apr 30, 2011)

whats the measurment's?


----------



## mike83 (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks good I like it


----------



## her_xr6t (Apr 30, 2011)

i like the texture of the ledges you have going there. what did you use?


----------



## guzzo (Apr 30, 2011)

I think you have done a great job! Are you putting in a branch/perch or something to climb?


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks good mate.

Although if you have the time/patience and are a bit artsy I reckon you should go over the orange clay looking colour with some darker colours and would add some branches (if you weren't going to)

Other than that, good work


----------



## lisa5 (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks good. I like the half ledge and the gap under. I agree with SamNabz, about going over with some darker colours and adding a branch, just to improve a bit on an already fantastic job.


----------



## garthy (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks fantastic! Share your methods/techniques and materials pleeease?


----------



## riley.t (Apr 30, 2011)

I think your snake will be *very* happy


----------



## Jackrabbit (Apr 30, 2011)

The only issue I can see is how hard is it going to be to clean under the ledge when your snakes poops there?


----------



## white_tiger (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for your comments and ideas everyone. Plan on putting branches and other bits and pieces in the enclosure. 
With regards to colour, you cant tell to well in the pics but it sort of has light and dark terracota, like say the canyons would look. 
With regards to the cleaning under the ledge, I made sure I could get in there well enough to be able to clean. I'd say she will grow fast so she wont be in there for too long, this was just an experiment to see if all worked well. I plan to put more effort and art work into my next enclosure. Also I primed then coated the cement with waterproofing (a few coats) and through sand on before it dryed then coated with Bondall Terratite from Bunnings. Anyway thanks again, I will post pics when all finished, I have a guy giving me a price on glass sliding doors tomorrow, so not too much longer.


----------



## Banjo (May 2, 2011)

Looks great for a first time, I tend to build rectangular boxes with no features.


----------



## white_tiger (May 3, 2011)

No features is not a bad idea cause getting the snake out would be a lot easier as they have nothing to wrap themselves around. I don't plan on putting to many thing for her to grab onto in the enclosure.


----------

